# Tark's Select Reserve - Juice Reviews



## RevnLucky7 (14/6/14)

_Review from CVS I thought I'd post here:_

Juice: Sellect Reserve Aztec






Device Used: Dna30 + kayfun lite+
1.1ohms
power settings between 15 and 18watts






Been vaping aztec for a couple of days. This is like the perfect ballance of vanilla and custard. I get a rich creamy vanilla on the inhale and just before I exhale there is a ripe sweetness in the back of the throat. on the exhale I get a hint of custard and something else , I cant put my finger on the taste.

So to some up this juice I give it 10/10 excellent flavour, vapor and throat hit. its addictive as I cant stop vaping this if I have it in my tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eviltoy (14/6/14)

Aztec is the beezkneez.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> Aztec is the beezkneez.



Big order coming in next week!


----------



## Necris (14/6/14)

Maghrib has changed my views on juice,its just so damn complex,aztec is next on the list

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/6/14)

Necris said:


> Maghrib has changed my views on juice,its just so damn complex,aztec is next on the list



I also really enjoy Maghrib and Troy. I'm very eager to get to Rasputin. I can pick up on cranberry notes underneath the tobacco. Seems much milder than Matador and van Gogh.


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

I must take my hat off to you sir these are delicious all of them I have tried are excellent. altho witchers I got is not really my cup of tea these made up for the loss of witchers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I must take my hat off to you sir these are delicious all of them I have tried are excellent. altho witchers I got is not really my cup of tea these made up for the loss of witchers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Unfortunately Tobaccos can be like that. You love it or hate it. Blackbird still my No 1, but I can see why some people would not like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (14/6/14)

After a friend tastes maghrib and vc daydream thursday,I recieved a message last night
"you B@$tard,you ruined my energy cow,what was that website?"
with my limted setup i find its happiest in my PT2 at 1.8ohm single at 4.5v,cotton flavour wicks and sililca main wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/6/14)

Necris said:


> After a friend tastes maghrib and vc daydream thursday,I recieved a message last night
> "you B@$tard,you ruined my energy cow,what was that website?"
> with my limted setup i find its happiest in my PT2 at 1.8ohm single at 4.5v,cotton flavour wicks and sililca main wick



Word is getting out and that I'm vary happy with. We need all the assistance we can get to sustain this venture! Thank you for spreading the word. We have been hearing similar remarks over the last two months where some folks love to hate us, as it seems many guys did not really know that there was something else out there other to what they are use to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/6/14)

*Tark's Select Reserve - RASPUTIN*

Opening the bottle, this juice smell heavenly. Love the bottles these juices are packaged in, small, slim, hard, durable. Vaping 18 mg Rasputin since last night. Aqua, dual coils, 0.6 ohms, Ekowool.

A sweet, smooth and very satifying pipe tobacco. Not that punch in the face tobacco. The throat hit is the best I have ever had - not in the sense of a shock, but round, solid and flavourful throat hit. On the exhale the pipe tobacco lingers exquisitely with a subtle, very subtle sub-tone of fruit, which just does enough to break the sweetness of the tobacco without distracting from it. The fruit tones are a hint of tart and a hint of citrus tantalising the front of your tongue, inviting another toot.

Absolute bliss for me, more to be ordered as soon as the purse allows.

On the @denizenx scale: 5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Hi all

This is the first of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Aztec *flavour. This is from another US based premium juice manufacturer. I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Aztec cost me R250 for 30ml. Not cheap at R8.33 per ml but not as expensive as Five Pawns (R11.67/ml). The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.

I have been vaping Aztec for about a week. Here goes...

*Tark's Select Reserve - AZTEC (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a very sweet creamy liqueur type of flavour. It's a high quality juice but the flavour is just too sweet and not for me. I will not be re-ordering.*

The liquid has a red/orange colour and smells like a creamy liqueur. 

Aztec has a sweet creamy taste with a bit of a liqueur tone to it. The website description mentions vanilla custard. For me these are there but its sweeter than I thought it would be and I get too much of that liqueur taste for my liking. It's a sharp initial taste and is quite strongly flavoured. I find it very sweet and rich. It's on the wettish side. It is natural tasting overall but I don't enjoy that liqueur tone to it. Occasionally my taste buds picked up a feint plasticky taste but that could just be me. 

This juice has a medium to strong throat hit. It delivers nicely initially and calms down a bit as you vape it more. The first vape after a while punches nicely especially with a quicker draw. Overall it's got decent punch at 18mg. 

It vapes well and has a "smooth" action to it. It's quite a bold vape, not a mellow mindless one. Without doubt this is a high quality complex juice but I just couldn't get to enjoy the flavour much - just my personal preference.

While the initial vape is quite sharp, sweet and intense (rich vanilla and that liqueur tone), it mellows out into a nice creamy vanilla type aftertaste. I did like that and if it wasnt for that aspect, I doubt I would have been able to carry on for more than a day or two.

This is a great juice that I am sure many will like - it's just not for me. I think those that like Five Pawns Gambit and Vapour Mountain VM4 may love this flavour. It just seems that my taste buds are not much in favour of the vanilla or sweet custard type flavours. 

I found vapour production to be good. Seems on par for a 50/50 juice.




Packaging:
- I think the packaging is decent. Dark coloured bottles with a simple screw cap
- It is quite unique looking - like a little bottle of alcohol - neat - with an "old fashioned" type of logo and what looks like handwritten particulars
- The flavour, nic strength and quantity is there - but there is no PG/VG ratio. I had to do some Googling for that.
- A negative once again is that you need a pipette or blunt needle syringe to load the juice. And once again, when open, don't knock the bottle over or you will spill your juice
- the cap is not of the "child-deterrent" type

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.9 ohm coil - cotton wick - (15 to 20 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

Nice review @Silver and @Andre

After reading what others are saying about Aztec I can't help but think maybe what I have as Aztec is something else? I don't get any vanilla, or any creamy custard flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

devdev said:


> Nice review @Silver and @Andre
> 
> After reading what others are saying about Aztec I can't help but think maybe what I have as Aztec is something else? I don't get any vanilla, or any creamy custard flavour


 
Thanks @devdev 
Nice to have devdev back 

What are you tasting with your Aztec?

Strangely, at the VapeMeet, @TylerD's Blackbird tasted very different to my Blackbird. Both on a REO at I think similarish ohms. They were not slightly different - they very noticeably different. At the meet, we joked that mine was maybe *Blackbird* and his was *Blackbeard*


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/6/14)

Just got a PM from @devdev...




devdev said:


> Hey choppie,
> 
> Where did you disappear to?
> 
> ...


 
There's been a small number of reviews completely flip sided of others. Strange, yes?
I can assure you I'm not switching labels on bottles to keep you guys guessing 
I am however intrigued by this as I don't understand why some reviews are very drastic from what I'm experiencing. Even in DevDev's PM, he went from hating Aztec to liking it in a tank setup.

Only common denominator here seems to be the Reo.
Now before I need to start dodging bricks, hear me out.

I do 99% of my vape in the Kayfun.
While the Reo is effectively a dripper.

And two guys with Reo's seem to expecting the same flavour totally differently in the exact same setups.
Care to help me trouble shoot here? I'm very intrigued that some of us are so far apart when there doesn't seem to be a logical explanation.

I've certainly never picked up on any alcohol notes. 
Some guys get musky notes on Blackbird on Reo's while other don't.

I'd be curious to see what happenes to your experience with the juice if you tried it in a tank. A while back I posted on why I did not think some flavors did well in drippers (the whole single flavor/complex flavor thing).

This is my only reasoning behind it. Other than that I have no idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

I vaped half my aztec in a reo and half in a kayfun clone. not a massive differance from my side . the first time i vaped it was on a dripper (not a reomizer) and a mech and it was phenomenal. my 2 cents


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/6/14)

Would be cool if we could all sit down together and figure this one out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

also not getting any alcohol tones at all , vaping on it as we speak


----------



## RIEFY (29/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Just got a PM from @devdev...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive posted about this before. not all juice taste great in a rm2. heavenly tobacco is a totally different juice in a reo than a kayfun. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Just got a PM from @devdev...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be way off here but thought I should just throw this in there @RevnLucky7. Is it not different coil types with different wicking materials that could effect the flavour or your boutique liquids give off better flavour with the Kayfun design? No disrespect to the REO owners by the way


----------



## Silver (29/6/14)

I am not sure why we experience differences but i think it has to do with so many factors

Dripper vs tank
Wicking material
Power (especially on complex juices which brings out different flavours at different powers)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Just got a PM from @devdev...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, blame the Reo! Just a correction - I picked up a musky note on Blackbird in an Aqua tank. Blackbird has not been elevated to Reo status yet - where you are correct - Blackbird really clogs up the coil and wick. As I mentioned somewhere, I did not pick up the musky in a subsequent tank - maybe my palate is getting used to it. Poison Elite, on the other hand, has moved from testing on the Aqua to Reo status. Same great taste, on 0.75 ohms (0.6 dual on the Aqua) to account for the single coil in the Reomizer2.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/6/14)

Everyone who got hands on Poison... all hands on deck!


----------



## ZortEd (29/6/14)

I've only worked on a ml or two so far... but i like it. It's soft, smooth with a citrus afternote that i get. Out of the bottle at first i get almost a chocolate scent but then it kind of turns into a mellow tobacco, not sweet smelling.. I've had this on the foggy Trident clone, single twisted 26ga coil at 0.5ohm.. But i know there is alot more to it, so i'll put my back into it and wing it!

Thanx Rev for doing all the effort to supply us with some truely unique juices.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/6/14)

ZortEd said:


> I've only worked on a ml or two so far... but i like it. It's soft, smooth with a citrus afternote that i get. Out of the bottle at first i get almost a chocolate scent but then it kind of turns into a mellow tobacco, not sweet smelling.. I've had this on the foggy Trident clone, single twisted 26ga coil at 0.5ohm.. But i know there is alot more to it, so i'll put my back into it and wing it!
> 
> Thanx Rev for doing all the effort to supply us with some truely unique juices.


 
Very welcome mate!
@TylerD and @Andre is all over this stuff. I'm struggling with it however. I think it's too "refined" for my taste. Maybe being a Blackbird ***** doesn't help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd (29/6/14)

Well as you know i got my 2nd bottle, but man, you better stock up on the 6mg there for me because at the end of the month there has to be at least onther one coming my way i'm with you on the Blackbird, i've wanted to try it in the Kayfun, but i'm afraid i'll spoil it, and i DO NOT WASTE Blackbird, that should be a sin, or at least a fine..


----------



## ZortEd (29/6/14)

Not saying the Kayfun will spoil it, but i'm a dripper, and once you've dripped something, it just doesn't taste the same in anything else for me.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/6/14)

ZortEd said:


> Not saying the Kayfun will spoil it, but i'm a dripper, and once you've dripped something, it just doesn't taste the same in anything else for me.


 
I'm totally with you on drippers, but the tech is not quite there for me to make the switch yet. I need at least 30 - 40W on a regulated setup that gives me at least 4/5 hours of vaping. I LOVE what I'm getting flavor wise at 30W on my Quasar and right now my bloody 18490 tube is NOT helping. Reminds me... check stock levels of tubes...

We're at the mercy of Tark for more Poison stock.
I don't know how often he makes this stuff. Will check in with him during the week.


----------



## ZortEd (29/6/14)

I got a DNA30 this week, used it on Friday with some everyday juice in the Kayfun, but whenever i see myself going for something, it end up being the Mech with Blackbird... Stop it, bad boy... did you see that, my hand just automatically went for the Blackbird again..


----------



## ZortEd (29/6/14)

I would actually like to hear what @TylerD and @Andre has to say about it, maybe i can go dig abit more then..maybe just some notes to go look for.


----------



## Andre (29/6/14)

*Tarks Select Reserve POISON ELITE*

Oh my goodness!!! Go straight to the top. This is so worth the money for my taste. Initial impressions (Aqua dual coils, 0.6 ohms, Ekowool) - so many layers, but a light/mild tobacco and some fruits, is it grapefruit I am tasting, a little most refreshing tartness on the aftertaste (which I love) and something else not yet identified. A hint of some spice? The most refreshing tobacco juice ever. It is sweet, but it is not sweet at all - the perfect balance for all day vaping. This is perfection, like your best Cognac or best single malt whisky.

After about 2 ml on the Aqua loaded a Reo Grand with RM2, at 0.75 ohms/single coil/ceramic wick, with Poison Elite. The same great taste, if anything a tad less sweet. This is a difficult juice to pin down, the one moment you get a nice deep tobacco note, the next moment it is much lighter, almost a cigarette aroma. The sweetness also seems to fluctuate, sometimes it feels as if you are catching a sweet note, the next it is gone. But the aftertaste is never sweet, almost, but also not quite, tart. I think this is a juice one will not easily tire of.

Looking forward to hear other impressions on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (29/6/14)

Andre said:


> *Tarks Select Reserve POISON ELITE*
> 
> Oh my goodness!!! Go straight to the top. This is so worth the money for my taste. Initial impressions (Aqua dual coils, 0.6 ohms, Ekowool) - so many layers, but a light/mild tobacco and some fruits, is it grapefruit I am tasting, a little most refreshing tartness on the aftertaste (which I love) and something else not yet identified. A hint of some spice? The most refreshing tobacco juice ever. It is sweet, but it is not sweet at all - the perfect balance for all day vaping. This is perfection, like your best Cognac or best single malt whisky.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for mine


----------



## ZortEd (30/6/14)

Thank you @Andre.. It's very difficult to explain this juice. And since English is my 3rd language, nonsense being 2nd  I think your discription is very good. I pick up more of a lime, like a green lime fresh off the tree. I'm with you on the sweetness that is there but not there. In all honesty, my first impression was, Tark took all of his juices and made a blend out of them... I get the "flowery" aspect from Maghrib in there sometimes. Other times the Spiced rum from port royal, but VERy faint.. maybe im going crazy... Maybe i should stick to pure VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (30/6/14)

Just got my package, and looks like some of the poison leaked into the bubblewrap.
Troy and Blackbird are intact.

Hope i didnt loose much...  will taste and post initial impressions soon.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Just got my package, and looks like some of the poison leaked into the bubblewrap.
> Troy and Blackbird are intact.
> 
> Hope i didnt loose much...  will taste and post initial impressions soon.


 
It's the bloody corks. 
I tried to strap everyones down. Same problem Blackbird use to have before they switched corks.
If I'm going to bring Poison in again I want Tark to do some kind of screw cap for us. Maybe even plastic bottles. They are not designed for shipping well AT ALL and the juice is too expensive to have this happen with 50% of the bottles.


----------



## ZortEd (30/6/14)

Mine had no issue..and none of my WB had that issue... This is kind of off topic Rev, but is there anyway you can get Phillip Rocke - Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme? I would kick my mother off a bridge to get some of that..


----------



## phanatik (1/7/14)

ok this is a VERY Light Juice, or my tastebuds are fried.
I will have to spend some more time with it, but do i taste candied ginger and spice?!??!?!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/14)

ZortEd said:


> Mine had no issue..and none of my WB had that issue... This is kind of off topic Rev, but is there anyway you can get Phillip Rocke - Grand Reserve - Creme De La Creme? I would kick my mother off a bridge to get some of that..


 
I actaully have some of it in my cart in the US.
As to stocking it - it's very posssible but very hard - pre orders go in three months in advance as it steeps for two months and they only allow shops to carry like 200 bottles at a time.

If I placed an order now - we'd probably have in November.
I like the idea, but it's dead money until then. Right now I can't do frozen cashflow.


----------



## ZortEd (1/7/14)

@phanatik it is a light juice.. but very delicate.. @Andre also mentioned something about spices.


----------



## gorfrepus (11/7/14)

*Maghrib*






*Mod:* 134 mini (18500 mode)
*Watts/Volts:* 8 to 12.5 watts

*Atomiser:* Kangertech Aerotank Mega (stock head)
*Coil Resistance:* 2.0 ohms
*Wicking Material:* Silica

*Strength:* 12mg
*Price:* 30ml @ R250 - R8.33/ml
*Website:* http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/tark-s-select-reserve/products/maghrib

*Website blurb:* 
Description:
The exotic flavor of Maghrib will captivate your imagination with images and aromas of exotic fruit and mouthwatering sweets of Moorish bazaars and the forbidden pleasures of sultan's harem. A full bodied, complex juice that carries hints of dried fruits and oriental desserts.

_Taste Notes From SΩV:_
Maghrib is extremely complex. The description above is probably closer to doing it justice than we ever could hope to. We can't pick out a single flavor and above said description sums it about it, only doesn't do it any justice. Another top shelf flavor from Select Reserve! You want this in your rotation! 

*Reviewer Notes:*
The tastes and aromas I have encountered with Maghrib are definitely reminiscent of dried fruits and spot on to the site blurb in being a very oriental kind of flavour. Not spicy, think more exotic oriental dessert or fruit. I have travelled to the middle east and usually am not a huge fan of overly oriental smells that attack your olfactory senses with kebab skewers and perfume tear gas leaving you with a splitting headache that lasts as long the ottoman empire's rule. Maghrib isn't that. It's controlled and subtle making it quite delectable. Flavour is plenty vivid without being so much that it punches you in the face. It's enough to taste it and enjoy it.

In my aforementioned travels I have also come across a sweet similar to a dried fruit roll that is orange-ish in appearance, very sticky and has a wonderful apricot/peach flavour with a bit of an oriental spin. The locals in the east call it Khata Papir and Tark's Maghrib goes a long way to vividly reminding me of snacking on that delicious treat even though the flavour is not distinctly peach or apricot. You can't quite place the exact flavours that come together in Maghrib, they just are. And whatever they are, the end result works oh so well! 

Vapor production on this juice was satisfying. Volume of vapor was good. The consistency of the vapor (more important in my opinion than volune) was superb. Smooth and silky puffs is what Tark delivers on the back of that intriguing medley of oriental flavor. Throat hit is mild but ever present at 12mg. 

For me, the juice is at home playing at around 9 to 10 watts with loads of airflow to lift the flavour. I found very high watts to make the flavour burst open but almost in an over-ripe kind of way which didn't suit my tastes. However, taking it up to the max of the 134 mini at 12.5 watts didn't scorch the juice at all. 

All in all, a clear winner and one that will undoubtedly be added to my favourite juice rotation.

*Similar to:* Nothing else I have ever vaped.
*Avoid if:* you don't enjoy oriental flavours.

*Nom rating:* 4. nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/7/14)

gorfrepus said:


> *Maghrib*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well written review bro 

Doesn't sound like my kind of juice but your review has peaked my interest!


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Hi all

This is the second of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Old Gold *flavour. This is said to be a classic take on RY4. So I was quite excited to vape it.

I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Old Gold cost me R250 for 30ml. Not cheap at R8.33 per ml. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.

I have been vaping Old Gold for two weeks in the REO. Here goes...

*Tark's Select Reserve - OLD GOLD (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a pleasant, mild, good quality RY4 which I enjoyed vaping. I like it for its ongoing vapability and warmness. But it just doesn't have that "something special" that grips me so I probably will not be re-ordering.*

The liquid has a red/orange colour. It has a mild tobacco smell but also a slightly unpleasant smell of something old and dusty. 

This is definitely a complex juice with several *flavours* blended well together. On first vape I realised this is a refined juice. I get the mild tobacco as the lead flavour, then a bit of caramel and a very slight vanilla flavour. The flavours are not strong. It's a mild flavoured juice for me, which makes it nicely vapable on an ongoing basis. I also picked up a slight spicyness to it, which I quite like.

This is not a sweet juice. I liked this. Together with its mild flavour it makes it *easy to vape continuously*. It is on the wetter side and there are no chemical or unnatural tastes. The juice has a warmness to it and there is something addictive to it that draws you back for more. 

*Throat hit was medium.* Initially it felt a bit stronger but it calmed down as I vaped it more. I have been through several REO refills with fresh batteries but I think as one gets more used to it the throat hit mellows out somewhat. I did find myself often wanting a bit more throat hit. 

The juice is *very smooth* and vapes very well. It does gunk up the coil and wick a bit more than usual. This is more of a mellow type of vape, not a bold knock you out type. Makes it good for ongoing vaping. 

I found vapour production to be good. On par for a 50/50 juice.

The *aftertaste* is mild. However I did find that sometimes I got a strange "old dusty" flavour that lingered in the aftertaste. It wasn't very bad just a bit unpleasant to my taste buds. As I got used to the juice I noticed this less but it was still there. 

Overall this is a great mild RY4 and I liked it for its mild tobacco lead flavour and ongoing vapability. It is a pleasant vape but it doesn't have "that something special" for me. Although I liked it and enjoyed vaping it I probably won't be re-ordering it at the price. 

If you like RY4 type juices and want something that is not sweet, I'd say give this a try. 






Packaging:
- I think the packaging is decent. Dark coloured bottles with a simple screw cap
- It is quite unique looking - like a little bottle of alcohol - neat - with an "old fashioned" type of logo and what looks like handwritten particulars
- The flavour, nic strength and quantity is there - but there is no PG/VG ratio. I had to do some Googling for that.
- A negative once again is that you need a pipette or blunt needle syringe to load the juice. And once again, when open, don't knock the bottle over or you will spill your juice
- the cap is not of the "child-deterrent" type

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.85 ohm coil - cotton wick - (16 to 21 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## TylerD (11/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the second of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Old Gold *flavour. This is said to be a classic take on RY4. So I was quite excited to vape it.
> 
> ...


Awesome review and piture @Silver !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

I'm always amazed at your ability to describe the juice so well @Silver, nice review indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/14)

Alex said:


> I'm always amazed at your ability to describe the juice so well @Silver, nice review indeed.



Many thanks @Alex. Much appreciated! Am enjoying the juices and the reviews...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/7/14)

another awesome review, thanks so much for taking the time to write such well analyzed reviews, it makes for a great and very informative read  yes you got it Silver, you rock dude!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Great review again @Silver - you keep raising the bar on reviews!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> another awesome review, thanks so much for taking the time to write such well analyzed reviews, it makes for a great and very informative read  yes you got it Silver, you rock dude!!!


 
Thank you @Metal Liz - 
blushing


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

johan said:


> Great review again @Silver - you keep raising the bar on reviews!


 
Dankie Ohm @johan 
I think you might like this one


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> Dankie Ohm @johan
> I think you might like this one


 
Will definitely include in my next order - I did however finished 30ml of Tark's Select Reserve - Aztec last week  and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

johan said:


> Will definitely include in my next order - I did however finished 30ml of Tark's Select Reserve - Aztec last week  and thoroughly enjoyed it.


 
Great!

I found Aztec was too sweet for me - and reminded me quite a bit of 5Pawns Gambit - which was not for me.


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> Great!
> 
> I found Aztec was too sweet for me - and reminded me quite a bit of 5Pawns Gambit - which was not for me.


 
I agree its on the sweet side, but pairs very well with an ice cold bitter (beer).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Tark's Select Reserve *Poison Elite* (18 mg)







Have been vaping Poison Elite since 27 June 2014.

My first impressions: And of course I could not resist. Oh my goodness!!! Go straight to the top. This is so worth the money for my taste. Initial impressions (Aqua dual coils, 0.6 ohms, Ekowool) - so many layers, but a light/mild tobacco and some fruits, is it grapefruit I am tasting, a little most refreshing tartness on the aftertaste (which I love) and something else not yet identified. A hint of some spice? The most refreshing tobacco juice ever. It is sweet, but it is not sweet at all - the perfect balance for all day vaping. This is perfection, like your best Cognac or best single malt whisky.

Impressions now: Subsequently vaped it on a Reo at 0.7 ohms, single ceramic coil and currently in a real Russian 91% with 2 mm Ekowool figure 8 type wick, ribbon wire at 0.9 Ω. 

Poison Elite is never exactly the same, but always bliss. The inhale is always the most satisfying full mouthfeel, the closest thing on mouthfeel to a real analogue I have experienced so far. The same with the exhale. Accompanied by a mild but full tobacco taste, reminiscent of Rum & Maple. And always in the background the sweet, but not sweet notes of fruit, perfectly balanced for me. I found that the lower the resistance the more tart those background fruit notes are. On 0.9 ohms the balance is on the spot for me.

At R400.00 for 40 ml this juice is not cheap, but so worth the money. A juice one will not tire of, ever. Waiting anxiously for @RevnLucky7 to re-open the booking list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Tark's Select Reserve *Poison Elite* (18 mg)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome review @Andre ! I agree 100%. Really something special this juice. But again, for me, other people might not like it at all.
Yes it's R.400 for 40ml, But 5P are R.350 for 30ml.
Will buy it any day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

I think I may need to try this one! Awesome review Andre!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Tark's Select Reserve *Poison Elite* (18 mg)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Super review @Andre 

I just love the way you described it. You are giving me ideas 

Have been busy with Poison Elite for about 2 days at 0.85 ohms on the REO.
I am enjoying it but finding it difficult to come up with accurate descriptions of the flavour...
You did well there sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @Andre
> 
> I just love the way you described it. You are giving me ideas
> 
> ...


Thx, yip, flavour chameleon par excellence....took me 2 weeks just to attempt to pin down the constants. Becoming a Tark's addict.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (15/7/14)

OK, so my taste buds where a bit off but it is a light juice. 
WOW. I still cannot put my finger on the various ingredients but this is crack. I have caught myself vaping mindlessly on this at about 10W on a 1.5 ohm coil, and when I put it down, it feels like I'm missing something. Similar to blackbird this also let's my mouth water but a sip of water solves that. It is pleasantly weird. Spicey tobacco with exotic fruit undertones. It's not my favourite but it's right up there and could turn out to be an ADV because it has addictive properties.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (19/7/14)

Mini review as no good with words peeps:

Maghrib
Tark's Select Reserve

Purchased from the King of Juice Supply - SubOhmVapor.
Service - Excellent

Packaging - Awesome (one thing though - will a metal cap not effect the juice over time???)

Used MVP and Protank mini 2
I have heard a lot about this juice and read a number of reviews before buying it. To say I was excited is an understatement. Cleaned tank and setup new coil. Filled her up while taking in the mysterious aromas. Could smell chocolate, spice and fruit. I was not really impressed with the first couple vapes and thought what is this??? It didn't take long though before I realised what I had here. It blows my mind to think someone can actually create something so complex and different as this juice. No doubt a master at his craft. I just keep going on different journeys with this stuff. Its amazing!!! Full on natural pipesh tobacco with a dark choc (little bitter) layer and then those exotic dried fruits dance around your palette creating for me one of the best vapes I have had. I'm use to 6 or 9mg and I could only get it in a 12mg. The throat hit was a bit more than I'm use to but not too bad. I would not use this as an ADV though. It's too precious for that and I don't want to overkill it.

Amazing stuff and will be ordering more soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> I was not really impressed with the first couple vapes and thought what is this??? It didn't take long though before I realised what I had here. It blows my mind to think someone can actually create something so complex and different as this juice.


 
Welcome to "BUD SHOCK"



The Inhaler said:


> Purchased from the King of Juice Supply - SubOhmVapor.
> Service - Excellent


 
Give that man a bells!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Hi all

This is the third of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their "small batch" run *Poison Elite *flavour. They only do these in small batches and are seldom available.

I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Poison Elite cost me R400 for 40ml, so it's not cheap at R10/ml. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.

I have been vaping Poison Elite for about 10 days in the REO. Here goes...

*Tark's Select Reserve - POISON ELITE (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a deeply satisfying vape that grew on me. I like it for its mild tobacco taste and the mysterious sweetness that goes with it. It punches solidly yet has a calmness to it that makes it vapable on an ongoing basis. What a great juice. I will definitely re-order.*

The liquid has an orange reddish colour. Definitely looks like a poison of some kind . It smells quite rich and sweet. Has a bit of a liqueur smell to it.




*The flavour of this juice is not easy to describe.* My impressions of it changed over the time I vaped it. At first I liked it but found it a bit strange. Then after a day or two I was more into it yet confused as to whether it was sweet or savory. But after a few days I grew to like it more and more and was reaching for it all the time. I really like this juice a lot now.

On the first vape, I picked up a very *pleasant medium tobacco taste* with *something sweet in the background. *Or was it something slightly bitter? Not easy to describe this. It is quite unique. Initially it was okay, but my tastebuds found these background accents a bit strange. Possibly because I couldn't place it properly. But as the days went on, I enjoyed this taste more and more and it didn't seem strange at all. The mild tobacco is still the main feature - its not harsh or strong - just right. The sweet accents are now very pleasant - they complement the tobacco superbly. It's very subtle though. Don't laugh but something about this sweetness reminds me of those milk bottle sweets I had as a kid. Could also be the powdery nature of the vape. I also said this about the Witchers Brew Blackbird juice. Maybe my taste buds are tuned for those  The description of this juice refers to "ever so slight fruit accents". They are right about it being ever so slight. But exactly what fruit this is remains a mystery. For me, it's not the main feature of the vape anyway, just a slight complement. It's not like vaping a fruit-flavoured juice at all. Just a slight feint sweetness to the tobacco main flavour. Lovely.

The flavours in this juice are quite mild, not in your face. Yet it is flavoursome.

It leans toward the sweeter side of the spectrum, but it's not a sweet juice. Its quite confusing since I sometimes felt it was more of a savory juice than a sweet juice. Perhaps its just the right mix between the tobacco and the sweetness which makes it confusing. It's on the drier side, not a wet vape. It has a nice warmness to it that makes you want more. It is natural tasting - no strange artificial tastes.

On the *throat hit*, Poison Elite satisfies me. The throat hit is medium to strong. But it changes. Sometimes it's medium and sometimes it punches a bit harder. It doesn't have that "sharpness" to the punch that some juices have. It's more of a smooth but firm rubbing. Very pleasant nonetheless.

This juice *vapes beautifully.* Super smooth and it has a puffy powdery texture. Premium quality in my book. It is quite a *bold vape* even though the flavours are mild. I found it deeply satisfying. Cravings for a vape are well taken care of with this juice. Yet, despite this boldness I think it has huge all day vape potential because it is so subtle. I know it sounds strange - how can a juice be subtle yet be bold at the same time. It is strange but that is how it feels and tastes to me.

The *aftertaste* is of medium strength. It leaves a savory tobacco taste with a slight bitterness in the mouth, which stays for a while. I found it very pleasant.

There were some *minor negatives* with this juice. Sometimes I found it made me a bit bilious if I vaped it too much and before eating - perhaps because it is quite a rich vape. A minor negative was I found that vaping this juice made me extremely thirsty. I was always reaching for my bottle of water when vaping this, more so than with other juices.

I vaped this at all times of the day. I found it best after meals and when I was badly in need of a vape. It is deeply satisfying.

I think tobacco lovers will enjoy this juice and should give it a try. It has a uniqueness to it that is difficult to describe but grows on you. 


Packaging:
- I think the packaging is nice. It has it's flaws but overall it is quite unique.
- A clear glass bottle with a wax sealed cork makes it cool.
- However, removing the wax was not easy for me. I didn't want to damage the cork underneath. I broke little pieces of the wax off piece by piece and eventually just ripped it off.
- Using the bottle afterward is okay, but I don't like the cork. While it's cool and premium, you always get a bit sticky when handling it - not to mention some juice wastage from running down the sides of the cork.
- A negative is that you will need a pipette or a syringe - and once again, be extra careful you don't knock over the bottle once the cork is off. You will spill your juice.
- The flavour, nic strength and quantity is clearly marked on the label. But there is no mention of the PG/VG ratio. It is however on SubOhmVapor's website.
- This is not a "child-deterrent" bottle, so keep it away from children

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.9 ohm coil - cotton wick - (15 to 20 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## TylerD (20/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the third of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their "small batch" run *Poison Elite *flavour. They only do these in small batches and are seldom available.
> 
> ...


The King of vape reviews! Awesome as always @Silver ! I love this juice!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the third of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their "small batch" run *Poison Elite *flavour. They only do these in small batches and are seldom available.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome Review as always

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

TylerD said:


> The King of vape reviews! Awesome as always @Silver ! I love this juice!


 
Thanks @TylerD 
Agreed - this is one great juice. Only problem is availability. 
@RevnLucky7 - hope you are stocking up here


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the third of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their "small batch" run *Poison Elite *flavour. They only do these in small batches and are seldom available.
> 
> ...


 
Great review as always, thank you for going to the trouble to thoroughly evaluate the juices you review. Your reviews certainly are the benchmark for vapers and juice vendors alike.
Like, @TylerD this is one of my firm favourites and my credit card will just have to take a knock when it becomes available again - when @RevnLucky7?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

The king of juice photography too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Great review as always, thank you for going to the trouble to thoroughly evaluate the juices you review. Your reviews certainly are the benchmark for vapers and juice vendors alike.
> Like, @TylerD this is one of my firm favourites and my credit card will just have to take a knock when it becomes available again - when @RevnLucky7?


 
Thank you @Andre - much appreciated!! 

I found this one very difficult - but at least the verdict was simple - its a buy! 

I agree, where's the credit card and where is @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> Great review as always, thank you for going to the trouble to thoroughly evaluate the juices you review. Your reviews certainly are the benchmark for vapers and juice vendors alike.
> Like, @TylerD this is one of my firm favourites and my credit card will just have to take a knock when it becomes available again - when @RevnLucky7?


 
I emailed Tark last week to see how it was going with his relocation.
Unfortunately we are on the back end of his supply list when it comes to Poison as he's probably going to serve is US based clients and die hard fans first. However... he did say he'll be up and running again in August after his relocation.

Promise to beg until I go blue that we get more of this in. I might even ask him to work out a screw cap solution for us as I REALLY do not want to deal with these corks. They are not like the Witcher's corks. Those I trust. If that wax seals gets even the slightest ding you can best your bottom it's going to leak. 

What I will say is next time that list opens up... stock up. I'll try get hands on as much as I can though. Maybe we can even put in our own SA order to justify him making a batch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza (20/7/14)

Brilliant review @Silver - this is definitely great juice. It will be following my dripper to the office tomorrow.
My credit card will also be abused when this is available again.
I think the 120ml bottles would be better @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe we can even put in our own SA order to justify him making a batch.


That I like!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

Andre said:


> That I like!


 
Yeah I'm also leaning towards this. I'll shoot him an e-mail when I'm CT. (I think I found a place by the way). We can arrange a pre-booking to see how much we can bundle together and I'll drop a few bottles on top to justify a batch just for SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/14)

Hi Ho you are a master reviewer of note! Even the juices you are not crazy about I want to buy just to see if I can get the same nuances out of the juices you are!

If I was a juice manufacturer or reseller I would BEG you to take my juices for a review!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho you are a master reviewer of note! Even the juices you are not crazy about I want to buy just to see if I can get the same nuances out of the juices you are!
> 
> If I was a juice manufacturer or reseller I would BEG you to take my juices for a review!


I agree 100%


----------



## Silver (21/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho you are a master reviewer of note! Even the juices you are not crazy about I want to buy just to see if I can get the same nuances out of the juices you are!
> 
> If I was a juice manufacturer or reseller I would BEG you to take my juices for a review!


 
Many thanks @Rob Fisher and @johan
Really appreciate the feedback - Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (21/7/14)

I think @Silver should get a shiny medal called "Juice Master Connoisseur"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (21/7/14)

Great review @Silver 
I agree with you, mainly with the savoury and sweet taste notes.
I believe that Tark has managed to capture the elusive 5th taste, umami. The pleasantly savoury taste, paired with the mild yet robust tobacco (similar to you mild but bold description) and the sweetness in the rear makes this a legendary vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (21/7/14)

great review as always @Silver, thank you so much, you just turned another juice into a gotta try juice for me hahaha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (21/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> great review as always @Silver, thank you so much, you just turned another juice into a gotta try juice for me hahaha


 
Hi Lizzie,

Perhaps we can arrange something, I still have plenty of poison left, and I want to get one or two of the JustB juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (21/7/14)

phanatik said:


> Hi Lizzie,
> 
> Perhaps we can arrange something, I still have plenty of poison left, and I want to get one or two of the JustB juices.


 
sounds good to me


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Hi all

This is the fourth of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Matador* flavour. I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Matador cost me R250 for 30ml. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.

I have been vaping Matador for nearly 4 weeks in the REO and am on my last refill, so have nearly finished it. Here goes...

*Tark's Select Reserve - MATADOR (18mg)*

*Bottom line - to me, this is a bold tobacco with a bitter taste. I grew to like it over time. It is great for when you need a strong nic hit. Overall though, depite it being a good quality premium juice, the bitter flavour is just not something my taste buds crave on a daily basis. I enjoyed the experience, but will probably not be re-ordering. *

The liquid has a dark orange colour and smells sweet and bitter.




I get a heavy tobacco *flavour* combined with a strange bitter taste. I say strange not in a bad sense but just that I am not used to this flavour. It reminds me a bit of marzipan. I also get a creamy taste in the background mixed in with the tobacco. It does have a slight wooded taste to me at times - sort of "oaky". Definitely complex and the flavours are quite strong.

The interesting thing about this juice is that it grew on me. In the first few days I didn't really like that bitter taste much. But the more I vaped it, the more I got used to it and it didn't seem so strange anymore. Now it seems quite normal and I quite like it. Hence I was able to vape the whole bottle. Not all day, just as one of several devices. I think it's an acquired taste.

The makers describe it as a "strong sweet cigar tobacco with a kick". I was never into cigars so I don't know, but I assume that bitter taste is cigar-like? Nevertheless, strong it is. Tobacco it is. And it has a kick. There is a sweetnesss to it but to me it's more of a bitter flavour.

Although there is some sweetness, I would not rate this as a sweet vape. It's more bitter to me. I find it on the drier side. This is a warmish vape and has a natural taste.

The juice vapes very well and the texture is quite "coarse". I never had a problem with wicking or vaporisation in the REO.

*What I loved about this juice was that it packed a decent punch.* *Throat hit* was medium to strong. Very satisfying for those times when you need a good nic hit. It definitely makes this a bold vape, not something mellow and mild.

The *aftertaste* is quite prominent. I get a creamy type of tobacco with that bitterness. The taste stays for quite a while.

I vaped this at all times of the day when I was in need of a strong nic hit. Not good for mindless vaping though. I quite liked it with coffee in the mornings. Interestingly, after eating biltong, it tasted sweeter. 

I think tobacco lovers, especially those that like a strong tobacco vape, should give this a try. Was thinking specifically of @Tom, who likes Cigar de Paris and the marzipan flavour 

Packaging:
- I think the packaging is decent. Dark coloured bottles with a simple screw cap. You can see in the photo above that the dark bottle is slightly see-through. It's not glass but some sort of plastic.
- It is quite unique looking - like a little bottle of alcohol - neat - with an "old fashioned" type of logo and what looks like handwritten particulars. The writing smudged slightly on this one. I may have spilled some juice on it.
- The flavour, nic strength and quantity is there - but there is no PG/VG ratio. I had to do some Googling for that.
- A negative once again is that you need a pipette or blunt needle syringe to load the juice. And once again, when open, don't knock the bottle over or you will spill your juice
- the cap is not of the "child-deterrent" type

Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.9 ohm coil - cotton wick - (15 to 20 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the fourth of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Matador* flavour. I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Matador cost me R250 for 30ml. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Silver, as always a detailed review missing absolute nothing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the fourth of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Matador* flavour. I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Matador cost me R250 for 30ml. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sir. This one sounds like my cup of tea. Will certainly try it now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (17/8/14)

fantastic review @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (17/8/14)

Awesome review

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

These reviews are certainly helpful, especially with expensive stuff.

If I were retailing, I would ask for review samples (maybe smaller bottles) from the suppliers.

The videogame publishers send the local distributors what we call 'white labels' with their stock. These have a white stripe across saying 'not for resale, for marketing purposes.'

Distros then give them to us reviewers, and make no mistake, reviews sell games.

Serious gamers normally don't order games without review scores breaking.

In this case it really is just a bunch of vapers helping out the community, and I'm grateful. But going forward, it wouldn't hurt retailers' business, I assure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Hi @r0gue z0mbie 
Thanks for the feedback.
I do the reviews because I enjoy spending time with a juice and noticing how the juice develops a "personality" over time. 
If my comments and impressions help others then that's great.

Just a point on my juice reviews - I buy all the juices I review. That way it's my juice and I can say what I like when I like. I don't feel obliged to say good things or pressured to write the review in a particular timeframe. I do it when I've vaped it long enough and when I have the time available.

While I see the benefit of retailers handing out juices for free - for review purposes, I do think that this can be problematic. At least, the reviewer should state clearly whether the juice was bought or given for free. That way the reader knows the context.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/14)

Hi Ho @Silver you are a master juice expert! 

Again thank you for the review... they are really appreciated!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the kind words...
Gives me great pleasure to know the reviews are appreciated


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> 
> Just a point on my juice reviews - I buy all the juices I review. That way it's my juice and I can say what I like when I like. I don't feel obliged to say good things or pressured to write the review in a particular timeframe. I do it when I've vaped it long enough and when I have the time available.
> ...



I see and understand your point. And I don't doubt that "under the table" reviewing stuff doesn't happen.

But I've been reviewing games for over four years, and a distro hasn't ever so much as commented on a review I did... Whether I like their game or not.

With websites, it's our name on the website and my name on the review, so personally I would never be influenced. If I say it's great and it's actually rubbish, that my name down the tubes.

Again, not saying it doesn't happen. 

I am grateful though that you more seasoned vapers can and do review their juices. My palette and taste buds are still a little confused as to why there's no smoke flooding my mouth, so I don't know what I like or want to vape. So these reviews are great, and will lead me to buy stuff.

Everything looks good in their description


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I see and understand your point. And I don't doubt that "under the table" reviewing stuff doesn't happen.
> 
> But I've been reviewing games for over four years, and a distro hasn't ever so much as commented on a review I did... Whether I like their game or not.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with your comments @r0gue z0mbie 
And I agree with the point that if you say something is good when it is actually rubbish, it's your name you are tarnishing.

The thing with juices though is that taste is just so subjective. So what tastes quite nice for you may be totally horrible for me.

I do think the more reviews the better. So if retailers hand out juices for free to get more reviews, then that is great. I still think though that the reviewer should disclose that on their review. For the benefit of the reader.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (9/10/14)

I was fortunate to get a sampler from @TylerD (thanks mate!) of Poison Elite.
After cleaning my Reo this morning (I was awake at 5, thx to jetlag  ) I made a new coil. Came out at a nice 0.7 ohm....0.40mm wire 9 times around a 1.5mm drill bit.
That was the right time for a treat....and then I also noticed that I got that juice in a Reo bottle (accidently?).
Anyway, it is awesome so far. Such a pity for availabilty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (12/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the first of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Aztec *flavour. This is from another US based premium juice manufacturer. I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Aztec cost me R250 for 30ml. Not cheap at R8.33 per ml but not as expensive as Five Pawns (R11.67/ml). The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.
> 
> ...


spot on...again. Always good to have a @Silver review. 

And..."I think those that like Five Pawns Gambit and Vapour Mountain VM4 may love this flavour" is 100% correct. I like both, and I like Aztec. Will reorder this one....although it has to be from the french supplier for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the fourth of my Tark's Select Reserve reviews. It is of their *Matador* flavour. I bought it from SubOhmVapor. Matador cost me R250 for 30ml. The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.
> 
> ...



I had to try this one at @CraftyZA's behest. Yes, what you experience as "bitter" is a exquisite cigar taste for me. On the exhale I get sweet coconut to counterbalance the cigar. Just enough, not nearly as pronounced as in their Port Royal. 

I like most of Tark's Select Reserve jooses, but mostly for occasional vaping (except Poison Elite which is in a class of its own). This one, however, I can vape for much longer. My new favourite, something really different. In my Reo with Reomizer, single coil with ceramic at 0.65 ohms. Tried it on duals in the Cyclops at 0.55, but not as flavourful for me.

A guaranteed re-order for me should this be available in SA again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

Andre said:


> I had to try this one at @CraftyZA's behest. Yes, what you experience as "bitter" is a exquisite cigar taste for me. On the exhale I get sweet coconut to counterbalance the cigar. Just enough, not nearly as pronounced as in their Port Royal.
> 
> I like most of Tark's Select Reserve jooses, but mostly for occasional vaping (except Poison Elite which is in a class of its own). This one, however, I can vape for much longer. My new favourite, something really different. In my Reo with Reomizer, single coil with ceramic at 0.65 ohms. Tried it on duals in the Cyclops at 0.55, but not as flavourful for me.
> 
> A guaranteed re-order for me should this be available in SA again.



Thanks for that @Andre 
Sweet coconut - wow - maybe its the ceramic wick picking out the subtleties better than the cotton 

Although I said I would probably not re-order Matador - I did grow to like it more and more - and I loved it's throat thumping qualities!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/10/14)

Guess I should have tried it while it was on sale.


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

@Silver, if you like something less "in your face" try that guervo or something like that from VM. You will not get that "bitter" taste there.
I used to smoke cigars monthly, so this is right up my ally.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

I've been vaping on some *Rasputin *for a few days and I'm really really enjoying it, can't get enough of those orange peel notes, not sweet, not bitter... just perfect! 

Unfortunately the same cannot be said for *Van Gogh*, this one is in your face, super powerful and even downright abusive to your senses. Tried it on my Veritas at 0.9 ohm once, haven't had any desire whatsoever to try it again. I will force myself to try it again sometime, there has got to be something to this juice


----------



## Tom (28/10/14)

Andre said:


> I had to try this one at @CraftyZA's behest. Yes, what you experience as "bitter" is a exquisite cigar taste for me. On the exhale I get sweet coconut to counterbalance the cigar. Just enough, not nearly as pronounced as in their Port Royal.
> 
> I like most of Tark's Select Reserve jooses, but mostly for occasional vaping (except Poison Elite which is in a class of its own). This one, however, I can vape for much longer. My new favourite, something really different. In my Reo with Reomizer, single coil with ceramic at 0.65 ohms. Tried it on duals in the Cyclops at 0.55, but not as flavourful for me.
> 
> A guaranteed re-order for me should this be available in SA again.


Its available in France  dont know about shipping to SA.... to Germany it was free shipping. google Vapers house France for it.... if you are in dire straits with Tarks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @Andre
> Sweet coconut - wow - maybe its the ceramic wick picking out the subtleties better than the cotton
> 
> Although I said I would probably not re-order Matador - I did grow to like it more and more - and I loved it's throat thumping qualities!


Found this review on Matador: 

_From the first vape I'm aware that I have something unique on my hands. Let's delve. I fire the device and begin to draw the vapour into and through my mouth and as I do so I become aware of an earthy, savoury quality to the flavour. Cutting through this is a mounting sweetness along the length of my tongue. With subsequent inhalations the earthy aspect seems to diminish in favour of the sweetness. Having taken as much vapour into my system as I'm able, I follow through with a breath of fresh air which seems to crystallise and amplify the flavour. At this point the flavour of what might be Graham Crackers or cocoa emerges from the foundation flavour which seems to be that of freshly cut, very green tobacco leaves. It's as if the very sap itself has been extracted and filtered before being mixed with the other ingredients. When I begin to exhale there's a residual tingling or "sizzle" on the tip of my tongue accompanied by the rich intermingled flavours of the primary tobacco and what I imagine to be Graham Crackers. Or cocoa. There is furthermore, towards the end of the exhalation and through to the aftertaste, a very subtle trace of roasted leaves which adds further dimension to the overall flavour experience. I'm left with the incredible impression that I've genuinely inhaled the product of combusted plants. Finally, the tip of my tongue is slightly anaesthetised and my salivary glands are activated. There is, in the end, a slight metallic tang around my teeth and gums.
Throat hit and vapour production are very much dependent on your individual setup. In my case, throat hit was fairly light despite the 18mg nicotine content. Having exhaled however, I'm left with a slight rasp at the back of my throat. Vapour production has proven to be prodigious, even with the airflow holes on the Quasar almost closed. Cumulonimbus, etc.
Tark Vemada's Matador is a rich, complex, robustly flavoured e-liquid which deserves and very nearly commands considered and attentive vaping. I'm certain I've barely scratched the surface of what this juice has to offer, but the little that I've experienced has been a real pleasure and very rewarding. Any time spent in vaping and exploring Matador will be richly rewarded._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been vaping on some *Rasputin *for a few days and I'm really really enjoying it, can't get enough of those orange peel notes, not sweet, not bitter... just perfect!
> 
> Unfortunately the same cannot be said for *Van Gogh*, this one is in your face, super powerful and even downright abusive to your senses. Tried it on my Veritas at 0.9 ohm once, haven't had any desire whatsoever to try it again. I will force myself to try it again sometime, there has got to be something to this juice


Shall let you know how I find Van Gogh when I get to that bottle. Rasputin I like a lot.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

Andre said:


> Shall let you know how I find Van Gogh when I get to that bottle. Rasputin I like a lot.


I would love to hear your opinion on the Van Gogh. I do need to give it a fair chance though, it's just that first impression that put me off. I think when the Kayfun is empty (Just refilled with Level 1 Elixir) I'm going to fill it with the Van Gogh and force myself to finish a tank, the Kayfun should at least be a little less intense on the flavour front than the Veritas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

Orange zest... Nom nom. 
That one missed my radar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Orange zest... Nom nom.
> That one missed my radar


Assuming you're referring to Rasputin, it's frikken awesome! This is the first citrusy juice I've tried, must say I think I'm in love


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Assuming you're referring to Rasputin, it's frikken awesome! This is the first citrusy juice I've tried, must say I think I'm in love


Give 5P queenside a try. One of the juices i keep on my reorder list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been vaping on some *Rasputin *for a few days and I'm really really enjoying it, can't get enough of those orange peel notes, not sweet, not bitter... just perfect!
> 
> Unfortunately the same cannot be said for *Van Gogh*, this one is in your face, super powerful and even downright abusive to your senses. Tried it on my Veritas at 0.9 ohm once, haven't had any desire whatsoever to try it again. I will force myself to try it again sometime, there has got to be something to this juice


I got home yesterday and filled up the SVD powered Rose v2 with *Van Gogh *at 18mg, determined to like this juice. After my terrible first impression I was prepared for this, I knew it was going to suck but tried putting myself in the right mindset. I took my first toot and was a little surprised, no, that's a lie... I was shocked! This tastes bloody AWESOME! 

I've been vaping it exclusively since yesterday evening in the Rose with a 28g 1.3 ohm single coil wicked with the Silica that came with the atty. From 9W it's sweet, but not overpowering and warms up nicely towards 12.5W gradually losing sweetness as you step up the power. The warmer it gets the more it turns almost spicy, almost like a sweet mild curry. But how is this even possible, I don't like spicy vapes. I have no idea what it's supposed to taste like as the manufacturer only describes it as a "_Sweet mild dark pipe tobacco_" but as I'm vaping it I'm imagining Turmeric and Apricots.

So, whatever I said about this juice before... I take it all back, Van Gogh has wormed it's way onto my list of favorites overnight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Assuming you're referring to Rasputin, it's frikken awesome! This is the first citrusy juice I've tried, must say I think I'm in love





BumbleBee said:


> I got home yesterday and filled up the SVD powered Rose v2 with *Van Gogh *at 18mg, determined to like this juice. After my terrible first impression I was prepared for this, I knew it was going to suck but tried putting myself in the right mindset. I took my first toot and was a little surprised, no, that's a lie... I was shocked! This tastes bloody AWESOME!
> 
> I've been vaping it exclusively since yesterday evening in the Rose with a 28g 1.3 ohm single coil wicked with the Silica that came with the atty. From 9W it's sweet, but not overpowering and warms up nicely towards 12.5W gradually losing sweetness as you step up the power. The warmer it gets the more it turns almost spicy, almost like a sweet mild curry. But how is this even possible, I don't like spicy vapes. I have no idea what it's supposed to taste like as the manufacturer only describes it as a "_Sweet mild dark pipe tobacco_" but as I'm vaping it I'm imagining Turmeric and Apricots.
> 
> So, whatever I said about this juice before... I take it all back, Van Gogh has wormed it's way onto my list of favorites overnight!


Ah, good to hear - was a real bargain then. What wicking material did you use in the Veritas? Now really looking forward to try it.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, good to hear - was a real bargain then. What wicking material did you use in the Veritas? Now really looking forward to try it.


I have the Veritas set up with a single 28g ugly coil at 0.9 ohm wicked with rayon, will be giving it another go soon.


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I have the Veritas set up with a single 28g ugly coil at 0.9 ohm wicked with rayon, will be giving it another go soon.


Ah, maybe it is the Silica in the Rose that makes the difference. Many feel that cotton and rayon mute flavours, especially on more complex juices.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, maybe it is the Silica in the Rose that makes the difference. Many feel that cotton and rayon mute flavours, especially on more complex juices.


I dunno, for me the rayon intensifies flavour, but you might be correct in the sense that it filters some of the notes and only letting the icky ones through. Hmm, the Rose is almost empty, maybe I should rewick it with rayon and try that for the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/10/14)

Also loving Rasputin. Very good flavour.Reminds me a little bit of Maghrib.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I got home yesterday and filled up the SVD powered Rose v2 with *Van Gogh *at 18mg, determined to like this juice. After my terrible first impression I was prepared for this, I knew it was going to suck but tried putting myself in the right mindset. I took my first toot and was a little surprised, no, that's a lie... I was shocked! This tastes bloody AWESOME!
> 
> I've been vaping it exclusively since yesterday evening in the Rose with a 28g 1.3 ohm single coil wicked with the Silica that came with the atty. From 9W it's sweet, but not overpowering and warms up nicely towards 12.5W gradually losing sweetness as you step up the power. The warmer it gets the more it turns almost spicy, almost like a sweet mild curry. But how is this even possible, I don't like spicy vapes. I have no idea what it's supposed to taste like as the manufacturer only describes it as a "_Sweet mild dark pipe tobacco_" but as I'm vaping it I'm imagining Turmeric and Apricots.
> 
> So, whatever I said about this juice before... I take it all back, Van Gogh has wormed it's way onto my list of favorites overnight!


Just loaded Van Gogh and taken a few toots. First impressions - I love it. Probably the least sweet of all Tark's offerings alongside Matador. The tobacco is there in ample measure, with that somewhat tart fruit, yes, could be apricot. And I also get the spicy, like cloves. The aftertaste is not heavy at all, more refreshing, wanting for more. And a good throat hit. Goes brilliantly with a good whisky. Tasted in a RM2 at 0.65 ohms on a single coil with ceramic wick, on a Reo. Have an idea Matador and Van Gogh will be my favourites of Tark's Select Reserve range as it stands. I have tried all his tobaccos bar Old Gold, and if one has them in your arsenal you will never get bored, they are all special, multi-faceted jooses imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/14)

Wish i bought van gogh. Sounds awesime

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Wish i bought van gogh. Sounds awesime


It just gets better and better. I don't know what went on when I first tried it, maybe it was that "bud shock" that folks are talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/10/14)

Can kick myself for not getting Van Gogh. If only there were reviews on this juice earlier on.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Can kick myself for not getting Van Gogh. If only there were reviews on this juice earlier on.


Hopefully they will come around again. Have an idea Van Gogh might be nearer to Maghrib than Rasputin, looking at the Maghrib description.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> Super review @Andre
> 
> I just love the way you described it. You are giving me ideas
> 
> ...



I've been craving this badboy for a few months now...
any one know where to find it? Is it still being produced/imported locally?


----------



## Silver (26/6/17)

CraftyZA said:


> I've been craving this badboy for a few months now...
> any one know where to find it? Is it still being produced/imported locally?



I doubt it very much @CraftyZA 
I got mine from RevnLucky7 when he was still running SubOhmVapor I think
Perhaps start a thread in "who has stock"

The part I dont like about some of these super international juices is they are sometimes discontinued and if you really like it then you are in trouble.


----------



## CraftyZA (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> I doubt it very much @CraftyZA
> I got mine from RevnLucky7 when he was still running SubOhmVapor I think
> Perhaps start a thread in "who has stock"
> 
> The part I dont like about some of these super international juices is they are sometimes discontinued and if you really like it then you are in trouble.


I remember.I still bought 3k worth of juice the day BEFORE he sold all his stock at 50%.
I just really need/want a propper net to vape again. NETs never really took of they way they should have.
I'm still on the 18mg band wagon, and still prefer the darker profiles. I've bought an rx200 and griffin and sold it 3 months later. I'm just not the locomotive type.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/6/17)

CraftyZA said:


> I remember.I still bought 3k worth of juice the day BEFORE he sold all his stock at 50%.
> I just really need/want a propper net to vape again. NETs never really took of they way they should have.
> I'm still on the 18mg band wagon, and still prefer the darker profiles. I've bought an rx200 and griffin and sold it 3 months later. I'm just not the locomotive type.


Modnworld.com still produces these great juices. In fact I see they have quite a few new ones. No one imports them as far as I know. Matador and Poison Elite are tops for me.

We should have a serious talk with @Cruzz_33 from Drip Society about importing a selection of their juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/6/17)

And hopefuly they can bring in 18mg. Sucks when you walk into a store and ask for 18mg and they look at you like you crazy


----------

